# AMD verspürt Aufwind



## PrivateCeralion (19. November 2015)

*AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Nachdem PCGH darauf hingewiesen hat, dass AMD 2 neue GPUs für das Jahr 2016 plant, AMD Radeon: Grafik-Chef Raja Koduri verspricht zwei neue GPUs für 2016 ,
will ich auf darauf hinweisen, dass AMD die Grafikkarten Verkaufszahlen steigern konnte und dies das Unternehmen beflügelt, sich verstärkt auf diesen bereich zu konzentrieren. Aus diesem Grund sollen die beiden Chips, welche auf komplett neuen Architekturen basieren, schon im Jahr 2016 erscheinen. Damit will AMD weitere Marktanteile zurückgewinnen. Angeblich ist ein weiterer Fokus des Unternehmens, Virtual Reality attraktiver zu machen und dafür zu sorgen, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration 4k ready ist.
Quelle:
AMD verspürt leichten Aufwind und kündigt neue Grafikchips an - News - gulli.com

Auch ist AMD optimistisch, nächstes Jahr wieder profitabel zu werden.

Quelle:*** Micro Devices, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMD) Much Confident To Return to Profitability in Next Year- Marvell Technology Group (NASDAQ:MRVL), Microchip Technology (NASDAQ:MCHP) | Streetwise Report[/url]


Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht,
PrivateCeralion


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Zusammen mit ZEN könnte das schon klappen.


----------



## Nazzy (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Die Grafikchip- und Grafikkarten-Marktanteile im dritten Quartal 2015 | 3DCenter.org

richtiger Aufwind


----------



## bschicht86 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Immerhin kann AMD seine Marktanteile noch verdoppeln, nVidia nicht.


----------



## Flexsist (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Rein theoretisch sogar verfünffachen.


----------



## seahawk (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Mit 14nm Fertigung beo Global Foundries und dem überlegenen Chipdesign, wird man NV sicher ziemlich an die Wand stellen.


----------



## Maqama (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Bei der Promotion Arbeit hier im Forum ( "kauf lieber die R9 390" ), ist das Forum hier wohl nicht ganz unbeteiligt


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Schon aus unternehmenspolitischer Sicht wäre das ein Gewinn für alle wenn AMD wirklich den Aufwind abbekommt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Wow, ganze 0,7 Prozentpunkte von 18,1 auf 18,8% Marktanteil gestiegen 

Geht aufwärts bei AMD, total!


----------



## Kaimikaze (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Nach diversen Verlusten ist auch ein kleines Plus bereits ein Gewinn.
So richtig spannend wie seit langem nicht mehr wird es 2016 auf dem Grafikkarten-Markt werden, dann wird – mit dem benötigten Erfolg von Zen gekoppelt – für AMD die Stunde der Wahrheit kommen.


----------



## Locuza (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



seahawk schrieb:


> Mit 14nm Fertigung beo Global Foundries und dem überlegenen Chipdesign, wird man NV sicher ziemlich an die Wand stellen.


Nein. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wow, ganze 0,7 Prozentpunkte von 18,1 auf 18,8% Marktanteil gestiegen


Kurz vor dem Monopol.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Locuza schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Monopol.


NVIDIA, ja.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

So gut wie sich die 970 verkauft, ist AMD wahrscheinlich damit zufrieden, nicht noch mehr Marktanteile zu verlieren. Es kann ja sein das AMD eine haufen Karten verkauft, Nvidia verkauft einfach mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wow, ganze 0,7 Prozentpunkte von 18,1 auf 18,8% Marktanteil gestiegen
> 
> Geht aufwärts bei AMD, total!


Das sind 5% mehr, das ist gut und wichtig. Jeder Euro bei AMD ist gut angelegt für uns, denn ohne gute Konkurrenz werden uns Intel und Nvidia nicht so glücklich machen, wie sie es mit ordentlich Feuer unter dem Kessel machen würden.


----------



## M1gx (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Ich hoffe, dass AMD 2016 richtig was raus haut. Dann fliegt Intel und Nvidia raus.


----------



## MF13 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Was ist eigentlich mit der vermuteten Dual-GPU-Karte von AMD? Die würde ja wahrscheinlich, wenn sie kommt, auch 2016 kommen.

Btw soll laut Gerüchten der Chip des Nintendo NX auch von AMD kommen


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

"Wenigstens kann man aus der bestehende Malaise den kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer mitnehmen, daß AMD zu Zeiten, wo man selber entweder nur Refresh-Lösungen oder aber nur schlecht lieferbare neue Spitzenprodukte anbieten konnte, währenddessen nVidias Maxwell-2-Architektur echte Beliebtheits-Rekorde aufstellt _(laut unserer letzten Umfrage bei 83,8% zugunsten von nVidia zwischen den jeweils neuesten AMD- und nVidia-Generationen)_, eben nicht noch weiter abgerutscht ist."

Da ist doch alles gesagt. 

PS: Man muss kein Propellerjunge sein um zu sehen das AMD/ATI die Anteile bereits besessen hat aber nicht halten konnte. Man kann auch schön den Release von Mantle ablesen bzw. die Nachwehen Q1+Q2 '14 aber dann kam offenbar nix mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Wird wohl nix werden, die sind eh schon pleite


----------



## DaXXes (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Abwarten.
Tote sind erst tot, wenn sie begraben werden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wow, ganze 0,7 Prozentpunkte von 18,1 auf 18,8% Marktanteil gestiegen
> 
> Geht aufwärts bei AMD, total!



Das ist nicht gerade ein großer Schritt, aber immerhin sieht es so aus, als ob die Abwärtsspirale zu ende wäre.
Das ist für die Grafikszene und die Kunden schon eine relativ gute Sache.



			
				Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor dem Monopol.



Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe noch kürzere und nichtssagende Beiträge zu schreiben?


----------



## longtom (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Zu Athlon 64 zeiten hat Intel auch nicht sehr gut ausgesehen und Nvidia hatte sein Armageddon mit ATI und der 9500 /9700 / 9800 Pro/XT(ich sag nur Fön) , war also alles schon mal da warum sollte es sich nicht wiederholen  .


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Kann sich alles wiederholen, vor allem weil bei AMD Leute arbeiten, die wirklich gute Chips designen können.
Das hat man erst wieder mit Fiji gesehen.
Ja man kam nicht ganz an Nvidia ran.
Trotzdem ist das ein sehr tolles Stück Technik.


----------



## Jan565 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum im mittleren Bereich überhaupt wer sich eine Nvidia kauft. 

1. zu teuer

2. viel zu wenig Leistung für das Geld

Treiber Probleme habe ich seid 6 Jahren mit meinen AMD Karten nicht gehabt. Zumindest war der Fehler nie bei AMD sondern bei mir, als ich was falsch eingestellt oder ähnliches hatte.

Ich weiß schon warum ich die 390 der 970 vorgezogen habe.


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eh nicht warum im mittleren Bereich überhaupt wer sich eine Nvidia kauft.   1. zu teuer  2. viel zu wenig Leistung für das Geld  Treiber Probleme habe ich seid 6 Jahren mit meinen AMD Karten nicht gehabt. Zumindest war der Fehler nie bei AMD sondern bei mir, als ich was falsch eingestellt oder ähnliches hatte.  Ich weiß schon warum ich die 390 der 970 vorgezogen habe.



    1. NVidia verbraucht so wenig,das es sich nach 10 Minuten zocken lohnt.     
2. NVidia hat TschiiSünk und Tschiisünk is fetzt und kostet nochmal zusätzlich extra.

      Hätte ich damals die Wahl gehabt, hätte ich mir ne 970 gekauft,     
weil:    
ich eh keine 4 GB VRam brauch...
   ich auf ungerade Zahlen stehe...   
es egal ist, ob man von VW oder/und NVidia verarscht wird...


----------



## kbit (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Eckism schrieb:


> 1. NVidia verbraucht so wenig,das es sich nach 10 Minuten zocken lohnt.   2. NVidia hat TschiiSünk und Tschiisünk is fetzt und kostet nochmal zusätzlich extra.    Hätte ich damals die Wahl gehabt, hätte ich mir ne 970 gekauft,   weil: ich eh keine 4 GB VRam brauch...  ich auf ungerade Zahlen stehe...  es egal ist, ob man von VW oder/und NVidia verarscht wird...



10/10 would buy Nvidia again


----------



## Frontline25 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

^  ...  
Bei ein paar kommentaren hier ...


@ Topic: wurde nicht mal gesagt, das AMD mit der R9 300 serie auf sparflamme lief, um alles in Zen und Arctic Island zu stecken?  
Die R9 390 ist attraktiv, obwohl es eine 290 mit mehr speicher ist.

Ja nächstes Jahr wird die Hardware welt Interressant


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> ^  ...
> Bei ein paar kommentaren hier ...
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt aber sie stirbt.


----------



## dsdenni (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> Tote sind erst tot, wenn sie begraben werden.



Totgesagte leben länger ^^


----------



## Atent123 (19. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt aber sie stirbt.



Gab es da nicht mal wirklich zahlen zu ?


----------



## Locuza (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Zahlen zu was?


----------



## wubroha (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Ich wünsch ihnen den auch.
"Fly Robin fly up up to the sky"


----------



## Halloween-Denier (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

0,8 % sind jetzt nicht so der extreme Aufwind. Ich mußte jüngst eine Nvidia-Karte kaufen, weil es in der ganzen affigen Stadt, inklusive Saturn, nicht eine AMD-Karte gab außer in einem Laden eine alte 5450.


----------



## Frontline25 (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Halloween-Denier schrieb:


> 0,8 % sind jetzt nicht so der extreme Aufwind. Ich mußte jüngst eine Nvidia-Karte kaufen, weil es in der ganzen affigen Stadt, inklusive Saturn, nicht eine AMD-Karte gab außer in einem Laden eine alte 5450.



Das ist leider wahr :/ 
Bei unserem großen Saturn liegen auch 4 und 5000 er Radeons rum....
Der "Gaming" Computerladen in unserer Stadt besitzt nur Nvidia (OKay dafür aber auch amd APU's) 

Das geht auch in noch größeren Städte so ... 
Ich meine man kann ja 1 von den wichtigen karten, wie z.b. ebend R9 390 auf lager haben 

Hat mein Kauf nähmlich relativ erschwert, da Mindf*cktery mir erst bei der 4ten Karte eine Funktionierende gegeben hat (Unter den 3 Kaputten waren 2 gebrauchte, geöffnete packete wo zubehör fehlte...)


----------



## rhyn2012 (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> ^  ...
> Bei ein paar kommentaren hier ...
> 
> 
> ...



Naja mit 5-10 % mehr Leistung durch Optimierungen


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Das wird wohl nix werden, bevor AMD ihre massiven Schulden nicht abtragen,

wird das wohl einer der letzten Atemzüge gewesen sein


----------



## Atma (20. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



longtom schrieb:


> Zu Athlon 64 zeiten hat Intel auch nicht sehr gut ausgesehen und Nvidia hatte sein Armageddon mit ATI und der 9500 /9700 / 9800 Pro/XT(ich sag nur Fön) , war also alles schon mal da warum sollte es sich nicht wiederholen  .


Weil es andere Zeiten waren. So was wird garantiert nicht noch mal passieren, denn dafür steht heutzutage finanziell einfach zu viel auf dem Spiel. Nvidia ist seit dem NV3x Debakel ganz sicher nicht dümmer geworden, zudem sorgen ganz andere Anforderungen am Chipdesign heute dafür, dass so ein Rohrkrepierer nicht noch mal entstehen kann.


----------



## Quat (21. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe noch kürzere und nichtssagende Beiträge zu schreiben?


Nie und Ja!?


----------



## IluBabe (21. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> "Wenigstens kann man aus der bestehende Malaise den kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer mitnehmen, daß AMD zu Zeiten, wo man selber entweder nur Refresh-Lösungen oder aber nur schlecht lieferbare neue Spitzenprodukte anbieten konnte, währenddessen nVidias Maxwell-2-Architektur echte Beliebtheits-Rekorde aufstellt _(laut unserer letzten Umfrage bei 83,8% zugunsten von nVidia zwischen den jeweils neuesten AMD- und nVidia-Generationen)_, eben nicht noch weiter abgerutscht ist."


Das hat AMD sich aber auch selbst eingebrockt. Die Nachfolgekarten wurden Q3 2014 erwartet und kamen nicht mal zum Q4 fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft, während NVs Maxwell unterm Weihnachtsbaum lagen. und als dann sage und schreibe Q2 2015 endlich mal das Lineup vollständig war und AMD hätte mit der Fury X und HBM richtig auftrumpfen können schob NV die 980TI ein die im OC mehr Leistung bringt und es erneut puff gemacht beim Umsatz.

Und 2016 ist auch zu spät Fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft dieses Jahr. Klar kommen jetzt auch R 390er untern Baum aber wer richtig Geld ausgibt nimmt wohl eher ne 980TI als ne Fury. Ce la vie.


----------



## longtom (21. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Atma schrieb:


> Weil es andere Zeiten waren. So was wird garantiert nicht noch mal passieren, denn dafür steht heutzutage finanziell einfach zu viel auf dem Spiel. Nvidia ist seit dem NV3x Debakel ganz sicher nicht dümmer geworden, zudem sorgen ganz andere Anforderungen am Chipdesign heute dafür, dass so ein Rohrkrepierer nicht noch mal entstehen kann.




Klar warens andere Zeiten , Nvidia war noch jung und wäre wohl finanziell schneller auf die Nase geflogen als heute . Ich denke die waren damals auch nicht dumm , ein Chipdesign kann auf dem Papier gut aussehen (siehe AMD FX Debakel ) kann aber in der Realität dann ganz anders laufen und davor ist auch Nvidia nicht gefeit .


----------



## Gysi1901 (21. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Das ist leider war


Du hast gleich zwei Verben in der Aussage.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Ce la vie.


Hier fehlt ein Verb.
Tut Euch zusammen. [Sorry  ]
Ich wünsche AMD das Beste und denke auch, dass 2016/17 die Post abgeht in Sachen Grafik. Der Schritt von 28 auf 16 nm ist groß.


----------



## spr3adlink (21. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*

Wenn AMD vom Markt geht, dann wars das mit Konkurrenzdenken oder Konkurrenzdruck denk ich mal...


----------



## NonReal (22. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



kbit schrieb:


> 10/10 would buy Nvidia again



Nicht wirklich, mir kommt keine nvidia ins haus ^^
hatte 2 ma hinter einander eine jedesmal nur Katastrophal geendet, den einen rechner hatte ich auch aus den fenster geschmiessen weil der mich wahnsinnig machte!
seitdem AMD grafikkarten, für mich selber ein traum, leise, kühl, und stark 120€ graka 4-5 jahre alt und immernoch genug leistung für fallout 4 auf guten grafik einstellungen
Meine alte NVidia grafikkarte gleiches baujahr hat bereits bei The Elder Scrolls Oblivion eingepackt... und war teurer!
von den punkt her kommt mir ne nvidia nicht ins haus eher gebe ich das zocken auf



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Das ist leider wahr :/
> Bei unserem großen Saturn liegen auch 4 und 5000 er Radeons rum....
> Der "Gaming" Computerladen in unserer Stadt besitzt nur Nvidia (OKay dafür aber auch amd APU's)
> 
> ...



stimmt, desswegen gehe ich auch nicht gern zum saturn or so. sehe dort immer nur den gleichen
graka für 500€ nvidia klar das is auch das was ich unbedingt suche -.- bin hauptsächlich in Alternate unterwegs
warte lieber bis zu ner woche für eine grafikkarte, aber dafür das ich dan eine habe mit der ich glücklich bin und zufrieden einbauen kann ohne zu denken shit jtz hab ich nen halbes vermögen bezahlt


----------



## Decrypter (22. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Atma schrieb:


> Weil es andere Zeiten waren. So was wird garantiert nicht noch mal passieren, denn dafür steht heutzutage finanziell einfach zu viel auf dem Spiel. Nvidia ist seit dem NV3x Debakel ganz sicher nicht dümmer geworden, zudem sorgen ganz andere Anforderungen am Chipdesign heute dafür, dass so ein Rohrkrepierer nicht noch mal entstehen kann.



Jupp....Nvidia ist so intelligent geworden das man der Meinung war, das es nicht auffliegen würde, als man mit der GTX 970 eine kastrierte 4 GB Videospeicher auf den Markt geworfen hatte. Dummerweise ist es doch aufgeflogen. Nur eben leider ohne Konsequenzen für Nvidia, da die grünen Jünglinge Nvidia dieses "Feature" sofort verziehen haben. Wäre das AMD passiert, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was los gewesen wäre.

Einige Kommentare hier sind reinstes Fanboy Geblubber, man könnte fast meinen, das die Verfasser sich gar nicht den Konsequenzen bewußt sind, wenn es AMD nicht mehr geben würde. Insbesondere im Falle von GPUs wäre das absolut fatal, da dann Nvidia absolut keinerlei Konkurrenz mehr hätte. Ob man dann immer noch Jubelarien über Nvidia singen wird, darf stark bezweifelt werden......

insbesondere im GPU Bereich ist AMD absolut konkurrenzfähig. Einziger negativer Punkt ist hier die höhere Leistungsaufnahme. Aber in der Summe ist das vernachlässigbar und macht den Bock übers Jahr gesehen nicht fett. Am lustigsten finde ich es immer, wenn Nvidia Nutzer die geringere TDP von Nvidia hervorheben, aber im Gegenzug im Haushalt dann Verbraucher haben, die einen relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad gegenüber vergleichbaren Produkten haben. Paradebeispiel sind hier konventionelle Glühlampen mit Leistungen von 42 Watt zu LED Leuchten, die die gleiche Lichtausbeute bei nur 5 Watt haben. Dann kommen Sprüche wie "ich zahl doch keine 8€ für ein LED Leuchtmittel". Das ist einfach nur dumm und sehr kurzsichtig. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das sich sowas in der Jahresabrechnung um ein etliches stärker bemerkbar macht, als eine AMD Karte verbrauchstechnisch zu einer Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Quat (22. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Jupp....Nvidia ist so intelligent geworden das man der Meinung war, das es nicht auffliegen würde, als man mit der GTX 970 eine kastrierte 4 GB Videospeicher auf den Markt geworfen hatte. Dummerweise ist es doch aufgeflogen. Nur eben leider ohne Konsequenzen für Nvidia, da die grünen Jünglinge Nvidia dieses "Feature" sofort verziehen haben. Wäre das AMD passiert, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was los gewesen wäre.


Nur ist es nicht so, dass deine "grünen Jünglinge" gar keine 970er-Käufer sind?!
Und mal ehrlich, AMD/ATI ist in Punkto Verschleiern ebenfalls ein gebranntes Kind.



Decrypter schrieb:


> ... wenn es AMD nicht mehr geben würde. Insbesondere im Falle von GPUs wäre das absolut fatal, da dann Nvidia absolut keinerlei Konkurrenz mehr hätte. Ob man dann immer noch Jubelarien über Nvidia singen wird, darf stark bezweifelt werden.....


Beides mit Sicherheit! Die geringe Marktakzeptanz AMDs, zeigt die Auswirkungen schon seit einigen Jahren. Deine "Jünglinge" wird es (öffentlich) nicht tangieren und Preise, jenseits von Gut und Böse, auf einmal akzeptabel, ja sogar gewünscht! Man kommt sich vor wie im grünen Schlachthaus, ... und die Lämmer trotten und lächeln. Ich erinnere gern an die Umfrage; Was darf eine Ti kosten.
Dies ist aber auch ein Grund, weshalb "rote Brillen" so schwer zu verstehen sind! Eine Firma, die es entweder nicht schafft oder es nicht schaffen will, lässt seine Käufer mindesten ebenfalls im Regen stehen.


Decrypter schrieb:


> insbesondere im GPU Bereich ist AMD absolut konkurrenzfähig..


Doch nur dann, wenn man die Leistungen vergleicht. Bekommt man diese Leistung aber nicht an den Mann, ist man eben nicht konkurrenzfähig.


Decrypter schrieb:


> Einziger negativer Punkt ist hier die höhere Leistungsaufnahme. Aber in der Summe ist das vernachlässigbar und macht den Bock übers Jahr gesehen nicht fett. Am lustigsten finde ich es immer, wenn Nvidia Nutzer die geringere TDP von Nvidia hervorheben, aber im Gegenzug im Haushalt dann Verbraucher haben, die einen relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad gegenüber vergleichbaren Produkten haben. Paradebeispiel sind hier konventionelle Glühlampen mit Leistungen von 42 Watt zu LED Leuchten, die die gleiche Lichtausbeute bei nur 5 Watt haben. Dann kommen Sprüche wie "ich zahl doch keine 8€ für ein LED Leuchtmittel". Das ist einfach nur dumm und sehr kurzsichtig. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das sich sowas in der Jahresabrechnung um ein etliches stärker bemerkbar macht, als eine AMD Karte verbrauchstechnisch zu einer Nvidia Karte.


 sorry, dass ich deinen Post so zerpflücke
Was für `ne Milchmannrechnung! Los lasst uns neue Technik kaufen, damit wir ein paar Watt einsparen können! Einsparpotential weniger Null, wenn man die Anschaffungskosten einberechnet.
Bei Grafikkarten ist es nicht so wichtig, solang sie einen roten Aufkleber tragen, bei Leuchtmitteln hingegen "dumm"?
Auf in die Energiewende! ... Wo bitte hin? Was für'n Quatsch!
Dumm nur, im Grunde bin ich absolut deiner Meinung! Nur diese Argumente,... gelinde, konstruiert und manipuliert. Und der Zweck heiligt eben nicht die Mittel!

Ein grünes Zeitalter brauchen wir dennoch nicht fürchten!
Es gibt so viele andere schöne Dinge im Leben! Einfach mal den Kopf hoch und in die Runde schauen!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. November 2015)

*AW: AMD verspürt Aufwind*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Jupp....Nvidia ist so intelligent geworden das man der Meinung war, das es nicht auffliegen würde, als man mit der GTX 970 eine kastrierte 4 GB Videospeicher auf den Markt geworfen hatte. Dummerweise ist es doch aufgeflogen. Nur eben leider ohne Konsequenzen für Nvidia, da die grünen Jünglinge Nvidia dieses "Feature" sofort verziehen haben. Wäre das AMD passiert, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was los gewesen wäre.


Sonst war das Hauptargument gegen NVIDIA immer das böse, böse Rebranding, irgendwie ist das in letzter Zeit stark aus der Mode gekommen. Warum nur?!


----------

